# bild in zeihnung umwandeln!



## limpharti (21. September 2003)

Wie kann ich mit Photoshop, oder einem Anderen programm mein Bild in eine Zeichnung umwandeln...das aus aussieht als wäre es gezeichnet?

Danke für eure Hlfe, und ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine!


----------



## Mark (21. September 2003)

Hi!

Im Photoshop gibt's diverse Filter, die solch einen Effekt "versuchen".
Wirklich gute Ergebnisse liefert meines erachtens der *Painter*.


----------



## limpharti (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pinky_M _
> *Hi!
> 
> Im Photoshop gibt's diverse Filter, die solch einen Effekt "versuchen".
> Wirklich gute Ergebnisse liefert meines erachtens der Painter. *



danke, aber wie geht denn das mit dem *Painter*?
danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. September 2003)

Du musst/solltest schon etwas mehr ins Detsail gehen:

Willst Du z.B.:

· eine Kohlezeichnung
· Bleistiftschraffur
· Buntstiftzeichnung
· Illustration

oder etwas ganz anderes?

· Westernstil
· Bronzeschnitt
· etc.

Am besten poste ein Beispiel deiner Vorstellungen!


----------



## limpharti (21. September 2003)

das kommt schon einer Buntstiftzeinchung oder einer Illustration am nächsten,
ich habe momentan leider kein beispiel...es sieht aus als hat es einer mit stiften gezeichnet!

danke


----------



## limpharti (21. September 2003)




----------



## Mythos007 (21. September 2003)

> Wie kann ich mit Photoshop, oder einem Anderen programm
> mein Bild in eine Zeichnung umwandeln...das aus aussieht als wäre
> es gezeichnet



das von Dir als Beispiel angegebene Bild wurde gezeichnet... danach
eingescannt und nach coloriert ... mit einem Filter funktioniert das nicht;
das wäre ja noch schöner


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. September 2003)

LOL, den Filter der das kann suche ich auch noch!


----------



## qqpp (21. September 2003)

vielleicht hilft dir dieses tutorial...

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials6229.html


----------



## Andy_Anfänger (29. Mai 2007)

Hey ich brauche die kohlezeichnung weis jemand wie es geht?


----------

